# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  اخر اصدار لبرنامج Phoenix Service Software 2012.50.000.49146.Original

## mohamed73

** * اخر  اصدار  لبرنامج*  *   phoenix     service   Software* *   2012.50.000.49146*
 Original  ل  * MT * box     *Main component versions in the release:* • Product API 2012.46.2.49145
• Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 7.1.101.0
• Flash Update Package 12.49.0
• FUSE Connection Manager v 2012.51.1 *MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2012.36.1.48629* Error Corrections & changes: New products: RM-924, RM-925, RM-926, RM-911, RM-928, RM-929
Datapackage Download-menu removed. Use Datapackage Manager to download phone software. See article SR3456
Phone connectivity improved All Nokia Service Software Applications will use following location for product specific data:
- Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Nokia\Packages
- Windows 7: C:\Program Data\Nokia\Packages *KNOWN ERRORS & LIMITATIONS* • N9- RM-696 Product Code change still unreliable • Product code change is not working with RM-838, RM-852, RM-843. Please use Product identity tool (SR2872) • FLS-5 drivers do not support 64 bit OS, so phones using FLS-5  /USB_FBUS connection can not be serviced in 64 bit operating systems
• Software downgrade with Tucson system is only possible for BB 5.0 products supporting the Data Package 2 concept.
• Flashing with setup FLS-5, SS-46 and product specific adapter is not  supported anymore. FLS-5 can be used with other product specific cables  and adapters, but not with SS-46 Interface Adapter.
• If you install old DCT-4 data packages, Flash Update Package File  installation path may be wrong. This is caused by very old DCT-4 data  packages which contain Flash Update Package and overwrite current  information during installation. If you experience problems when  updating FPS-x prommers, please check that Phoenix “Prommer maintenance”  is looking for the files from the correct location which is “C:\Program  Files\Common Files\Nokia\Tss\Flash”. If not, Phoenix will show error  “Update via ini – file failed”. In this case, select “Update” from that  Phoenix “Prommer maintenance” – UI, browse to correct directory and  select “fpsxupd.ini” for all other prommers except the FPS-8.
• FPS-21 flashing for RX-51 works only with TCPIP connection. FPS-21  prommer with new HW version 11 has been released to correct this. Sales  pack code is 0089J83 , old HW version is not delivered anymore
• Please refer to product specific documents and instructions concerning the limitations of the RX-51 product
• When version 2010_12_8_42304 or newer with FUSE connection manager is  installed on top of older Phoenix versions, there may be an additional  delay of several minutes when you start Phoenix for the first time.  Please wait patiently; Phoenix will start after configuration is  finished.
• After you close Phoenix, it may not restart. To rectify this:
- Use Windows Task Manager to manually shut down phoenix.exe and FuseService.exe processes, or optionally restart your PC
• It is not possible to program Mass Media Content file to some devices  over direct USB cable connection, due to the large size of the file. For  these models a feature called “Media Check” has been implemented. When  this type of product is connected to service software / PC via direct  USB cable the refurbishment option will be disabled. Please use a flash  prommer. Affected products using Media Check are: RM-122, RM-175,  RM-176, RM-186, RM-246, RM-247, RM-296, RM-297, RM-320, RM-462, RM-472,  RM-484, RM-505, RM-555, RM-559
• To be able to use the help files in Windows 7 you need to install  Windows Help program (WinHlp32.exe) for Windows 7. Ways to locate  WinHlp32.exe:
- Start Phoenix with online connection to Internet, select “Help” and  “Phoenix help”. Click the “Microsoft Help and Support” website link.  Download WinHlp32 and install it.- Go to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. Type  “WinHlp32″ to “Search Microsoft.com” – field. Locate Windows Help  program (WinHlp32.exe) for Windows 7 and install it
• When using flash prommers, only one connection type to one prommer is  allowed. Please use either NFPD USB or NFPD TCPIP connection to one  prommer, not both connections to same prommer *Supported operating systems* • Windows 7 32 Bit version
• Windows 7 64 Bit version (Please note that FLS-5 drivers do not  support Win 7 64 bit OS, therefore FLS-5 can not be used in this  operating system) *IMPORTANT!*
Phoenix installation requires a network connection if DOT.NET framework 4.0 is not installed on PC[الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]], if you have installed it, you can ignore this.
(.NET framework is downloaded from web during phoenix installation).  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tremendous

مشكور اخوي وشكرا ع المساهمه

----------


## yassine-c

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## محمد نزيه

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## shekoamar

شكرا علي الافاده بالجديد

----------


## abu asama

جميل

----------


## h200767

dfsfdsfdsfdsfsd

----------


## h200767

hgjhgjhjhg

----------


## h200767

ffdddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## h200767

ddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## h200767

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## حسام حمد

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## ava_mena2

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## NMAA666

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## e_badwy

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## سند111

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## حسين نوكيا

مشكوررررررررررررررر

----------


## badraldeen

عمل مميز ورائع 
بارك الله فيكم 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وربنا يهظم الاجر

----------


## رياض مطمط

شكرا على قبول عضويتي

----------


## رياض مطمط

اريد رؤية الروابط

----------


## رياض مطمط

الجزائر

----------


## رياض مطمط

لماذا هذا التصعيب

----------


## رياض مطمط

شكرا على كل حال

----------


## ben aissa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lashieeen

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## hossam kl

hiii for all

----------


## hossam kl

:Smile:  
hiii for all

----------


## abofares886

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## وليد الواوي

اطال عمرك اخي

----------


## xx ahmed Xxx

مشكور اخوي وشكرا ع المساهمه

----------

